# Vumetro con mic electret y lm3915, una duda



## monti73 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bunas, este es mi primer tema, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, pero recién estoy empezando, por eso no sé mucho. Estoy armando un vumetro con un Lm3915, funciona todo ok, pero me gustaría conectarle un mic electret para que tome el sonido ambiente. Mi duda es si para entrar al integrado me alcanza con conectar a un preamp el ECM o tengo que usar también un amplificador??

Armé este circuito, creo que es un preamp, pero es MUY ruidoso, hay siempre un ruido constante, y no funciona bien para lo que necesito 







 fuente: http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/ecmmic.html

¿Es normal que los electret sean tan ruidoso? Igual voy a reemplazar el mic a ver si esta dañado. ¿Un pre con circuitos integrados sería mejor? Me recomiendan alguno?

Y otra duda más (perdón por abusar ) Se puede amplificar también la entrada de sonido vía plug? Porque cuando conecto el vumetro a la PC y escucho una canción actual funciona bien, pero si pongo Stairway to Heaven de Led Zeppelin, con suerte prenden dos luces... Por eso quiero amplificar esa señal, y luego reducirla con un potenciometro cuando sea necesario. ¿Es legal hacer eso?

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## monti73 (Jul 29, 2010)

El circuito que mostre, mágicamente ahora funciona bien, ya no hace ese ruido constante. Pero aun asi me gustaria amplfiicar más la señal, porque hay que hablarle muy de cerca para que el vumetro reaccione. Qué amplificador me recomiendan?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2010)

Mira el LM 386 aver que te parece.
Sencillo, con dos o tres condensadores y resistencias lo montas y además económico.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 29, 2010)

Probá con algo así para el lm386:







Saludos.


----------



## monti73 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gracias por responder. Estuve chequeando el Datasheet, y voy a probar de armar el circuito que me sugiere Tomasito, pero tengo una duda. Hay un capacitor que aclara que es cerámico, todos los demás son electrolíticos? Y cerca del Mic hay uno de 220 uF que dice "film" que quiere decir eso??

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 29, 2010)

los Caps con Polo (o sea, un +) son electrolíticos.
Y el que te indica film, es uno de poliéster (los que parecen un caramelo =P).
Corrijanme si me equivoco, también soy aprendiz...


----------



## monti73 (Ago 2, 2010)

Gracias por la aclaracion de los capacitores, y si, el de poliesterparece un caramelo jaja, quiero morderlo. 

Ahora en serio, probe varios circuitos, el que me propuso Tomasito y dos del datasheet del lm386 y lo unico que escucho es ruido, ruido, y mucho mas ruido . Puede haber venido fallado el integrado? el preamp que estoy usando es uno de pablin.com, y ahi no tengo ningun ruido. ¿Hay forma de "probar" el correcto funcionamiento del lm386??

De ultima compro otro...


----------



## monti73 (Ago 3, 2010)

Al final compré otro Lm386, pero el problema sigue, no entiendo qué pasa. EL circuito que armé es este: 




Y así está en mi protoboard (perdonen la desporlojidad)




Las únicas diferencias con el circuito del datasheet es que usé una resistencia de 15 ohm (en lugar de 10) y dos capacitores en paralelo de 220 y 22 uF (en lugar de uno de 250 uF)

Esto es lo que escucho (es un archivo de 15 segundos mp3 ) 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gyhaiazep1n4jf0/prueba.mp3
Primero grabé el preamp solo, para ver que no tiene ruido, y después el horrible amplificador, variándolo con el potenciómetro.

¿Alguna idea de qué puede estar fallando?


----------



## Dano (Ago 3, 2010)

rastone1993 dijo:


> los Caps con Polo (o sea, un +) son electrolíticos.
> Y el que te indica film, es uno de poliéster (los que parecen un caramelo =P).
> Corrijanme si me equivoco, también soy aprendiz...



Tambien vienen en formas de cajas.


----------



## monti73 (Ago 8, 2010)

Gracias Dano por la respuesta, igual sigo sin poder hacerlo andar como expliqué mas arriba


----------



## Munky (Mar 18, 2011)

aprovechare este topic para preguntar algo :S .... ya que es sobre el mismo tema...

mi duda es la siguiente ... 

estoy haciendo este vumetro con las siguientes especificaciones ...






aunque no deberia de decir estoy haciendo  sino casi estoy terminandolo o eso supongo :S ...

bueno el caso es que en vez de esa salida de audio quiero que sea por medio de microfono que me detecte las señales, necesitaria un amplificador para ello??? o como habria que conectarlo ??


----------



## itzcena54 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola monti73, primero cuanta tension le estas metiendo al integrado, ese amplificador no puede darte ruido por que yo lo probe me salio buenisimo lo uso como seguidor de señales. ahora que si tenia un problema que a la hora de amplificar la señal se lograba escuchar como una emisora de radio muy levente pero si se notaba. vamos al tema ahora con lo del pre, puedes hacer uno sencillo con los operacionales, LM358, 741, 324,tl071 ahora mismo yo me arme uno de este foro con el tda1524. y creo que para lo del vumetro cambiando el valor de la resistencia fija dale un potenciometro logaritmico a 10k o 20k asi puedes segir cual amplificado esta tu señal. espero haberte ayudado pues tambien soy estudiante y creo que debemos compartir experiencias. 

saludos.


----------



## lajodadelbuscapolosinlaR (Jun 14, 2011)

estoy en la misma, o parecido, pude hacer andar el vumetro perfectamente con una entrada de audio de una pc, el siguiente paso era usar un mic para que funcione con voz o musica ambiental, sin embargo probe usando un discman viejo y un ampli de esos de los parlantes viejos de pc, y el vumetro andaba mal, parece que es muy sensible a cualquier ruido y por lo tanto lo toma como senial, este ampli tira un pequenio zumbido normal poco audible, pero el LM toma ese zumbido como senial y prende 7 de los 10 leds, los otros 3 si varian con musica.. lo que habria q buscar es un ampli que trabaje con muy poco ruido, cosa dificil me parece.


----------

